# How do I use Microsoft Access?



## RamistThomist (Sep 28, 2005)

I have to do a Filing System for office keys at my work. In other words, I have a whole bunch of random keys laying around the office and I have to systmatize them. What is the best way of going about this? Right now I am tinkering with Microsoft Access but I don't know what I am doing.


----------



## crhoades (Sep 28, 2005)

You could probably do an adequate job in Excel. It would be easier too. If you still think you need a database to do it, I could help. Might help people to answer if you could detail what pieces of information you need to track.


----------



## Puritanhead (Sep 28, 2005)

"If something's hard to do, it's not worth doing."
--Homer Simpson







Hope that helps.
:bigsmile:


----------



## RamistThomist (Sep 28, 2005)

Ok,
Most (but not all) the keys have some ID number on them (ideally, all would but not the case here). 

Next would be a description of the key (like, what it unlocks).

Who checked it out 

When did he/she check it out?
When did he/she return it?


----------



## daveb (Sep 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by crhoades_
> You could probably do an adequate job in Excel. It would be easier too.


----------



## RamistThomist (Sep 28, 2005)

First of all:
Assume I know NOTHING.


----------



## fredtgreco (Sep 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by daveb_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by crhoades_
> > You could probably do an adequate job in Excel. It would be easier too.



Make it three!

I also have a bunch of "How to" e-books for both MS Access and MS Office. If you want one, I can give it to you.


----------



## RamistThomist (Sep 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fredtgreco_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by daveb_
> ...



Yes, If I could borrow it for a while--If excel is easier (this isn't too deep stuff I am doing) then we'll go that route.


----------



## crhoades (Sep 28, 2005)

9-28-05
Jacob Aitken is taking dominion of keys - his first steps in Christian Reconstruction.

_Biographer - Chris Rhoades_


----------



## RamistThomist (Sep 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by crhoades_
> 9-28-05
> Jacob Aitken is taking dominion of keys - his first steps in Christian Reconstruction.
> 
> _Biographer - Chris Rhoades_



Isn't there a bible verse on keys and dominion and kingdom? You are not just my biographer.............You are my _Chronicler_!!!


----------



## Puritanhead (Sep 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by crhoades_
> 9-28-05
> Jacob Aitken is taking dominion of keys - his first steps in Christian Reconstruction.
> 
> _Biographer - Chris Rhoades_



You guys take this dominion theology stuff to seriously. Give Kenneth Gentry a rest for a while.


----------



## RamistThomist (Sep 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Puritanhead_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by crhoades_
> ...



_he must be silenced....he knows too much!_


----------



## crhoades (Sep 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Puritanhead_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by crhoades_
> ...



We just got back from a C.R. conference where we were brainwashed for over 13 hours...whaddya expect?


----------



## RamistThomist (Sep 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by crhoades_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by Puritanhead_
> ...



Since Ryan already brought up the Simpsons, has anybody seen the episode where Marge goes to work at the Power Plant? She can't understand why Mr Burns is so nice to her (he has, wrongly, taken a fancy to her)

Mr Burns: I treat all my employees this way.
Marge: Then why is everybody here so depressed?
_looks around at employees_

One woman is drinking shot glasses
A man is crying is eyes out.
Another man is cleaning a shotgun saying, "The time of purification is at hand."


Ok, that might have been a little too over the top.


----------



## Puritanhead (Sep 28, 2005)

"Ladies and gentlemen, boys and girls. Contrary to what you've just seen, war is neither glamorous nor fun. There are no winners, only losers. There are no good wars, with the following exceptions: The American Revolution, World War II, and the Star Wars Trilogy. If you'd like to learn more about war, there's lots of books in your local library, many of them with cool, gory pictures." 
--Bart Simpson winging an oral report presentation no doubt...


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Sep 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Draught Horse_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by crhoades_
> ...



Next on my reading list: _The Draught Horse Chronicles_ by Chris Rhoades.


----------



## gwine (Sep 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Draught Horse_
> I have to do a Filing System for office keys at my work. In other words, I have a whole bunch of random keys laying around the office and I have to systmatize them. What is the best way of going about this? Right now I am tinkering with Microsoft Access but I don't know what I am doing.



Think 3x5 file cards (or 4x6 if you want more room). After you have it all set up and you use it for a while then if you wishes you can transfer it to a computer where you will waste more of your life . . .


----------



## Puritanhead (Sep 28, 2005)

Since this post is full of extraneous stuff... I am announcing my retirement for the night as i retreat into my copy of _Why the Ten Commandments Matter_ by D. James Kennedy.


----------



## Arch2k (Sep 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by daveb_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by crhoades_
> > You could probably do an adequate job in Excel. It would be easier too.



Absolutely. Use excel and create a spreadsheet with all of your "descriptions" as titles. It is simple to use and shouldn't even take you that long at all. If you need help, I use it almost everyday.


----------



## Michael Butterfield (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Draught Horse_
> First of all:
> Assume I know NOTHING.



That is easy


----------



## RamistThomist (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Draught Horse_
> I have to do a Filing System for office keys at my work. In other words, I have a whole bunch of random keys laying around the office and I have to systmatize them. What is the best way of going about this? Right now I am tinkering with Microsoft Access but I don't know what I am doing.


bump*


----------



## crhoades (Sep 29, 2005)

Download the file attachment and see if this is what you were aiming for...

And now back to the Chronicles...


----------



## RamistThomist (Sep 29, 2005)

thanks. that has everything I need.


----------



## RamistThomist (Sep 29, 2005)

I had to change the name of it, since I am on my boss's computer. I don't want her to think I am weird.



> And now back to the Chronicles...



How many have seen Conan the Destroyer? There is the opening seen wher the Asian guy is narrating
[insert barbarian music]

Mao: _There entered Conan, sword in hand. I, his Chronicler, tell his tale._

[Edited on 9--29-05 by Draught Horse]


----------

